
Igalia's open prioritization experiment for contributing to browsers - staktrace
http://frederic-wang.fr/igalia-contribution-to-mozilla-and-open-prioritization.html
======
robert_foss
Igalia is a rather interesting company. They do highly technical software
consulting (compilers, gpu drivers, browsers) and are employee owned.

~~~
hmillison
Other interesting aspect is that they get paid to build features for the
browser by companies that want to drive the direction of the web platform.

[https://blogs.igalia.com/mrego/2017/03/16/css-grid-layout-
is...](https://blogs.igalia.com/mrego/2017/03/16/css-grid-layout-is-here-to-
stay/) \- Bloomberg paid Igalia to implement CSS Grid in Chromium and Webkit

~~~
no_wizard
Igalia has contributed immensely to web standard implementations. Not just CSS
Grid, but CSS Containment, CSS Text, various improvements to using Chromium on
Linux (Wayland), Object.entries, BigInt in WebAssembly, Private Methods.

To Chromium alone, they're the second biggest contributor, aside from
Google[0].

[0][https://speakerdeck.com/mariospr/summary-of-igalias-
contribu...](https://speakerdeck.com/mariospr/summary-of-igalias-
contributions-to-chromium-in-the-past-year?slide=11)

I wish I had the chops to work there, honestly. I've always dreamed of working
on a browser, but alas, I don't know C++.

~~~
chrisseaton
I’m sure you could learn C++ and how to work on browsers - it’s no harder than
any other software.

~~~
no_wizard
Alas, opportunity cost. I can’t afford to not keep on my own path right now
sticking to the things I have lots of experience with and some degree of
mastery.

Ive only ever been able to change stacks when my employer allows me the ramp
time so far (otherwise I seem to get hated by lack Of experience)

Now if they had a use for a highly skilled JS developer who is willing to
learn C++ we could talk

~~~
javi-fernandez
I admit the C++ ramp up could be discouraging, but in the case of Chromium,
it's a quite well documented project and its code review process is very
helpful and friendly.

Other open source engines, like Gecko/Servo or WebKit offer similar incentives
to start contributing to those projects, but perhaps Chromium has a bigger
community and capacity to provide documentation or assist in the code reviews.
In any case, all of them are built on top of an open and receptive
communities.

